# TiVo's Latest Update Fixes Nothing



## barsky62 (Feb 28, 2018)

So, I woke to an update. It seems it mostly has to do with the guide and changes from vertical to horizontal menus in the main TiVo. This is just great and all, but they have done absolutely nothing to change the usability issues in hydra. It's like adding insult to injury.
It still take too many steps to see the cast in a show, which is one of my biggest peevs. No doubt other hydra users have their issues with hydra that they were hoping would be address with an extremely long overdue update to what is pretty much beta level software.
And the Tivo Mini 4k is still a ridiculous idiotic mess. After close to 2 decades of tivo ownership, I am seriously disappointed. And get this....I am not even a hydra hater. I can't imagine what they're thinking


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

barsky62 said:


> So, I woke to an update. It seems it mostly has to do with the guide and changes from vertical to horizontal menus in the main TiVo. This is just great and all, but they have done absolutely nothing to change the usability issues in hydra. It's like adding insult to injury.
> It still take too many steps to see the cast in a show, which is one of my biggest peevs. No doubt other hydra users have their issues with hydra that they were hoping would be address with an extremely long overdue update to what is pretty much beta level software.
> And the Tivo Mini 4k is still a ridiculous idiotic mess. After close to 2 decades of tivo ownership, I am seriously disappointed. And get this....I am not even a hydra hater. I can't imagine what they're thinking


I can disagree with your title, but not your post. Resolution changes, Mini coming out of Standby/Channel display and HDMI fixes are good. I do feel that there are some erratic operations remaining, which you notice quickly with a Mini. As to exactly what was changed, we need to wait for the release notes.


----------



## barsky62 (Feb 28, 2018)

I haven't encountered those yet. will keep an eye out. thanks


----------



## Bryshaw (May 2, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I can disagree with your title, but not your post. Resolution changes, Mini coming out of Standby/Channel display and HDMI fixes are good. I do feel that there are some erratic operations remaining, which you notice quickly with a Mini. As to exactly what was changed, we need to wait for the release notes.


What do you mean by resolution changes?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

How sad it is for those with Mini's with Hydra. Six months almost since last update excluding a patch and still issues. Ease your pain and get rid of Hydra, obviously there is nobody at TiVo who can fix the issues at hand. Just wow, I was hoping for the best for everyone on this update.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bryshaw said:


> What do you mean by resolution changes?


Previously I would watch an Amazon Video 1080/p24. Upon exit my output was 1080/p60 and SI indicates the output was 480p.

My output is set to only 1080i and 1080p/24-25 (pass through). I mentioned earlier that my (auto) or TV preferred resolution is now 1080p. It was 1080i.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

barsky62 said:


> So, I woke to an update. It seems it mostly has to do with the guide and changes from vertical to horizontal menus in the main TiVo. This is just great and all, but they have done absolutely nothing to change the usability issues in hydra. It's like adding insult to injury.
> It still take too many steps to see the cast in a show, which is one of my biggest peevs. No doubt other hydra users have their issues with hydra that they were hoping would be address with an extremely long overdue update to what is pretty much beta level software.
> And the Tivo Mini 4k is still a ridiculous idiotic mess. After close to 2 decades of tivo ownership, I am seriously disappointed. And get this....I am not even a hydra hater. I can't imagine what they're thinking


Native resolution output seems to be working now. And also with 1080i output it is now sending the correct framerate. Those were two bugs that never should have happened. But they did get fixed with the new update.

Also with the new update, it shows the cast info along side the synopsis.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

buildersboy66 said:


> How sad it is for those with Mini's with Hydra. Six months almost since last update excluding a patch and still issues. Ease your pain and get rid of Hydra, obviously there is nobody at TiVo who can fix the issues at hand. Just wow, I was hoping for the best for everyone on this update.


Most of my viewing is with Minis now? What is the issue? In my use of Hydra with Minis they overall work very well. I use a Mini Vox and a Mini v1.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

About the only problem I had with Hydra during the six months I had been using it was when using the You Tube app that after about 20 minutes of streaming a video it would stop and just say loading continuously, after this new update I have streamed two videos that ran well over an hour and both streamed to the end without any problems. I also noticed the Bolt seems to be quicker and the streaming apps appear to load faster also. So far I see both fixes and UI improvements with the guides.


----------

